# The Nude Men Clock



## Jillaroo (Aug 2, 2013)

Not naughty no rude bits haha just click anywhere in the clock to change it from analogue to digital it's set to Aussie time

http://lovedbdb.com/nudemenClock/index2.html


----------



## Michael. (Aug 2, 2013)

That one has passed our way many times in the past.

It is always good for a laugh.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 2, 2013)

Cool!  Just sent it off to my sister and my son.

Thanks, Jillaroo!


----------



## LittleJ (Aug 2, 2013)

Thats funny......I dont want to know what your search words were when you found that......


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2013)

...stumbleupon.com  ?....  ...  that is a pretty interesting clock


----------



## That Guy (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 3, 2013)

_I saw a clock the same as the yellow one in your picture for sale just down at my local shopping centre_:magnify:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2013)

Funny Jillaroo!


----------

